# Got my LGD pup. Forgot to post pics-Pic overload!!



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Last Saturday (as most of you know) I went to go pic up my girl from Mzyla.
I forgot to post a welcoming thread for her.
Here are a lot of pics of her at our farm.
Thank-you once again Mzyla!

I have named her Allie.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

What a SWEETIE!!!! How cute! You're going to have such a fun time with her!! Congrats!


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

These pics are extra special.
My 7 yr old sis and my pup.


----------



## mzyla (Mar 2, 2012)

I see you boarded up pretty good ~he-he~
She looks tame on a leash/rope - that's good.

Such a pretty picture with your sister! Sure is special 

Thanks for posting!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...so cute...congrats... :thumb:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Sorry for not posting...been away from the computer.
Yes, she is starting to lead really well.
At first she didnt like it.
Now she enjoys walking me.
She takes her leash in her mouth and walks beside me thinking she is walking me.
It is funny.

She has also learned sit and SOMETIMES lay down.
Also sometimes when we say "belly rub" she will flip onto her back with her paws curled for a belly rub.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

She is SO darn cute Jesse! 

I want an LGD so bad!


----------



## mzyla (Mar 2, 2012)

Wow! You managed to teach her more then I ever expected from LGD ~he-he~ Good for you!
Does she still likes getting dirty - like they were doing here?


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Wow!. No, she has never been that dirty.
She does like to play in our duck pool (kiddie pool) but that is always (or usually) clean water.
She also splashes the water with her paw when she is drinking, whether it be from bucket or pool.
Once she gets wet she lays in the dirt and that was as dirty as she has gotten....so far.

She has mastered sit and lay down.
Leash training will be lots more work.
She pulls back and sometimes doesn't want to go.
When she isn't "acting up" she leads quite good.

Worked a little with stay and come.
She got the lay down and stay part...but when I said come she thought that meant she was free once again to go along with her puppy life (kinda like un-grounded). 

Oh and I don't need a command for "give me kisses" lol, she does that every chance she gets (mostly when she is excited to see me). Funny when she gets all jumpy, starts whining, and tries to reach my face for wet nose slobbers (aka a kiss).
Lots of fun this puppy is.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

She is SOOOOO cute! She looks like an Allie.
Your little sister is cute too!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

She is so cute and fluffy  Grats :thumbup:


----------

